# MC cable to PVC pipe



## Dennis Alwon

The accessibilty stuff is bs however there is an issue with mc conductors inside a pipe in a slab. If the slab is on grade then the conductors must be damp location rated. There is some mc cables that are rated for damp location. IMO, if you have mc cable listed for damp location, then you can sleeve the mc in the pvc wiithout taking it out of the jacket. The mc is bonded at the other end so that isn't an issue. It may be hard to convince an inspector though....


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Here is the section the inspector is citing. I still think it is BS but he is correct.


> 300.15(F) Fitting. A fitting identified for the use shall be permitted
> in lieu of a box or conduit body where conductors are
> not spliced or terminated within the fitting. The fitting shall
> be accessible after installation.


----------



## frenchelectrican

RDS Electric said:


> Question,
> I have a job where I have run MC through the walls and also have to feed a PVC floor outlet, in the past I have stubbed the PVC pipe up into a wall cavity between studs stripped the jacket off the MC used an approved connector and a PVC female adaptor.


just straight shot translation right ? if so, that is common .,, 

but there is other issue it may bite your arse is marking on the conductors if they are not marked then the inspector may nail ya on that. that is the only thing I could think what they will look for., 



RDS Electric said:


> On my most recent job the inspector is failing the job because the transition from cable to pipe is not accessible.
> Can anyone tell me if and where to find a code that says the transition must be accessible (the cable is uninterrupted, no splice) if it exists?
> I can't find anything in the book to back him up.


not accessible ?? that kinda of hogwash on that part.

I did look up in Philippines code book ( we are about on par with 2011 NEC with some items modified for our area ) and there is noting about that part unless there is a splice then ya it have to be. 

the only thing I could think why your site got tagged due the conductors are not marked like THHN/THWN or something like that on the conductors itself even thru I know MC typically have THHN/THWN in there. 

some of the MC are not rated for damp/wet location unless marked for that.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is the section the inspector is citing. I still think it is BS but he is correct.





> Quote:
> 300.15(F) Fitting. A fitting identified for the use shall be permitted
> in lieu of a box or conduit body where conductors are
> not spliced or terminated within the fitting. The fitting shall
> be accessible after installation.


but the thing Dennis.,, some location I have see some do use rigid then translated to PVC by using a coupling ( sometime some call a fitting ) 

So I dont know if the OP did define that term " fitting " or " coupling " that can change the game here.


----------



## RDS Electric

I have to check on the markings, not sure if they are. But that's not his problem, it's about the buried transition.
Also it's not a bonding issue, the MC jacket is bonded at the 1900 box from which it comes from and the female adaptor that the connector on the pipe end is PVC (no bonding to be done), MC cable has a full size ground for the outlet in the floor box (which is also PVC)
Think he pulled this one out of his butt


----------



## RDS Electric

Wouldn't a "fitting" be an LB or the like with a removable cover?
If that were true a connector installed on a flush mount panel or a flush mount junction box also be inaccessible?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RDS Electric said:


> Wouldn't a "fitting" be an LB or the like with a removable cover?
> *If that were true a connector installed on a flush mount panel or a flush mount junction box also be inaccessible?*


Only if the inspector 'thought' it was.... :whistling2:


----------



## telsa

Use a raceway and get Mr. Picky off your back.

You could just make the exact same transition -- but higher up -- where it's accessible.

PVC to Greenfield// EMT// ENT ... thence to MC as you intended, etc.


----------



## electricalwiz

what jurisdiction are you in and what inspecting company are you using


----------

